# Rainbow Sharks



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello,
I have one rainbow shark in my tank and I am curious why I don't see him that much. He seems to hide in a crevice I have in my driftwood. He is in there a lot. Every once in a while he comes out and swims around the tank real fast then goes right back in. Does he need some more friends or is this the nature of a rainbow shark?

Thanks!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would say it's his nature. Give it some time for it to adjust to the tank and he'll eventually start coming out more. Definitely do not get him any "friends"; rainbow sharks are highly territorial and will not take kindly to other territorial bottom dwellers, especially other rainbow sharks.


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

awesome, i appreciate it! I have had him for a couple months, how long would you say it would be before he is adjusted enough to come out more?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

If he's been in there for that long, you could also try adding more hiding places and plants to the tank. The more hiding places there are, the more secure the fish will feel so it might come out more.


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

Cool, I actually ordered some plants and they should be coming in tomorrow. I am thinking about building a cave out of some rocks for him to hide as well.

Thanks for the help Batman


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I've also noticed that sharks tend to be more active in the evening and night. 

Just a thought.


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah I have noticed that as well. He comes out more when the light is off. Pretty much the only time I really see him during the day is if a fish or shrimp ventures into his little cave he comes chasing them out and goes right back in.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

You might want to consider adding some LED moonlights. I added them to my tank and voila! Out comes the pictus, who I never used to see at all. He has too large of a driftwood cave that he's completely secure in that he simply won't leave, unless a curious loach thinks he's going to "play" around the entrance. Then the pictus does the dart & chase, then right back into the cave, same as your shark! The "moonlight" draws him out so I'm able to enjoy watching him *cruise* the tank.


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

sounds like a cool idea. I will look into adding a moonlight. Do I just add a whole fixture to my tank with a moonlight bulb in it??


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

iamntbatman gave me the link for my moonlight strip. It's always nice when someone else does the research for you! My tank is 70" across so fitting a strip across the top, in addition to my regular lighting, was pretty simple. I don't know the dimensions of your tank or how much room you have on top of it??? They have all types of options when it comes to moonlight LED fixtures so finding something that will work in addition to what you already have should be relatively easy. I found that they weren't all that expensive either, which was a plus!!


----------



## chromiskid (Mar 1, 2008)

I also have a rainbow shark and I broke up some clay pots and stuck them in. He loves them! Iwould recomend getting them at a craft store if you choose to do it. It looks really cool!


----------



## paytheplayer (Jun 24, 2008)

All of this sounds weird. I have a 120 gal community tank, and my rainbow shark is one of the most active fish in the whole tank. He rarely hides, and is always out and about. Once in a while, he'll chase the bala away from his food but thats about it. I have plenty of caves and plants for him to hide in, but for the most part just swims around playfully.


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

I wish mine did that. However, I must say, for whatever reason, after I added a bunch of plants real recently, I have been seeing him much more often. He is still not out like all the time or anything but definitely a lot more than before.


----------



## taylorg (Dec 8, 2008)

do thank this will work with my pike he wont leave his cave ether


----------



## paytheplayer (Jun 24, 2008)

andulrich4all said:


> I wish mine did that. However, I must say, for whatever reason, after I added a bunch of plants real recently, I have been seeing him much more often. He is still not out like all the time or anything but definitely a lot more than before.


 Maybe it has something to do with the plants then? I dont know just a guess. I added a few swords, and the Rainbow mainly swims in front of them. Like I said he rarely hides, I've seen him once, maybe twice in a cave in 6 months. He swims around, nibbles at the bottom and at the decor. When I drop food, he's the first to eat it. Sometimes chases the bala, or a zebra maybe, but that only lasts about 2 seconds. The algae eater usually keeps him in check.


----------



## bhancz (Dec 10, 2008)

I just got an Albino Rainbow Shark today and he is everywhere, its the Jack Dempsey and Green Terror that are fighting it out...


----------

